# My 1st fattei



## fishhead (Apr 26, 2009)

I decided today, due to the nasty weather here in central IA I would smoke a fattie in the BBQ with indirect heat. WOW.
Heres the ingredients:
(1) lb medium ground prk sausage
(1) 3oz package of creram cheese
(1) cinnamon sticky bun/roll or other,http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/q...1/P1010005.jpg
a drizzle of maple syrup

Prepare the fattie pork as usual, place strips of the cream cheese 1st, then add broken up sticky bun, add remaining cream cheese, drizzle with maple syrup, roll the fattie up, wrap up with applewood smoked bacon, and smoke it until brown(yummy) in color at about 250 to 300 degrees dependiond on the type of smoking used. Add hickory chips as needed.

When done, add to the plate some additional syrup, very tasty.
http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/q...1/P1010001.jpg,
http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/q...1/P1010003.jpg,
http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/q...1/P1010004.jpg.


----------



## fishhead (Apr 26, 2009)

Not quite sure why the images did not work correctly, but its very good.i


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 26, 2009)

That looks great.  Welcome to the fattie fan club.  

Where in central IA are you?  I'm in DSM


----------



## fishhead (Apr 26, 2009)

Grimes, where the rain is.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 26, 2009)

That's looking good


----------



## fishhead (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## the dude abides (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool.  Just had lunch at Fat Boys on Friday before a little golf at Beaver Creek.
How in the heck did you pull off a smoke today?


----------



## fishhead (Apr 26, 2009)

Had a little time this afternoon and needed something to enter into the contest, and it was tasty. I did also watch the weather radar.


----------



## porked (May 3, 2009)

Wow, very impressive!


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 3, 2009)

very bloody fine fattie, man! welcome to the club!


----------

